# General > Reunions >  Thurso High School Reunion 1984 Update

## Michelle Campbell

1984 High School Reunion

Date: 25 August 2012
Venue: Royal British Legion
Price: £15.00 per head (partners welcome)

After many months, we have finally managed to setup a bank account, however, it will take a week or so to open.

Please email the THS email account on _1984thsreunion@gmail.com_ to gain account details. We will not be issuing tickets but you will be allocated with a number once you have purchased your ticket. 

Please specify in your email the number of tickets you wish to purchase. It would also be helpful if you could indicate your maiden name (if applicable). We can also accept your payment by cheque. For updated information, please check here regularly. We also have a face-book account. Look forward to seeing you all - without you we cannot make this a success!

Thank you

----------

